# Ve(te) al supermercado



## muycuriosa

Quiero decir: 
'Geh in den Supermarkt und kauf ein Kilo Trauben, ein paar Äpfel ...'

Digo: 
'Ve al supermercado y compra un kilo de uvas, unas manzanas ...'
o 'Vete al supermercado y ....'?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## spielenschach

'Ve al supermercado y


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias por la respuesta, Spielenschach, pero es un espanol el que me ha dicho que él diría más bien: Vete al supermercado ...

A ver ...


----------



## Aurin

"Ve" ist Imperativ von ir und "vete" von irse. Beides ist möglich. Es gibt im spanischen Forum einen Beitrag darüber:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=428568


----------



## muycuriosa

Danke, Aurin, vor allem auch für den Verweis auf den thread zu 'irse'.

Die grammatische Struktur war in diesem Fall nicht mein Problem, die Frage bezog sich eher auf den üblichen Gebrauch und eventuelle Unterschiede.

Gut zu wissen, dass beides möglich ist - allerdings frage ich mich nach Lesen des thread doch, wie es bei meinem Beispiel mit Unterschieden aussieht.


----------



## Dudu678

muycuriosa said:


> Die grammatische Struktur war in diesem Fall nicht mein Problem, die Frage bezog sich eher auf den üblichen Gebrauch und eventuelle Unterschiede.


Ya te lo han dicho, pero quizá si lo digo yo también te quedarás con menos dudas si cabe.

Ambas son perfectamente válidas. El pronombre _te_, completamente opcional, sólo indica que se inicia la acción. En el caso del imperativo este matiz apenas se aprecia.

En expresiones fijas se utiliza siempre _vete_ ya que como sabes nos gusta mucho esto de decir _irse_ en lugar de _ir_, siendo ambas igualmente válidas:

_¡Vete al infierno!

_


Avié said:


> "*-te*" es un incremento reflexivo, refuerza la implicación del sujeto en la acción.



En este caso más que reflejar la implicación, como suele ocurrir con estos incrementos, indica que se inicia la acción en ese momento. Concretamente se llama *incoativo*, y es uno de los posibles incrementos junto con el _dativo ético_ y alguno que seguro he olvidado.

Espero no haber complicado más lo sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## muycuriosa

Dudu678 said:


> Espero no haber complicado más lo sencillo.


 
Dudu, muchas gracias a ti también. 
Y seguro que no has complicado lo sencillo; para mí está más claro ahora.


----------

